# did i soft brick my Tbolt?



## omar little (Aug 2, 2011)

I successfully rooted using the TB auto root. I had Rom mgr & superuser...and flashed on inj3ct3dth3ory 6.01. It booted up fine...but I had no connection. Quickly realized I had the original group radio (got phone in mid may, never once accepted an update). So I went to install a gb radio...changed name to the pg05 img (whatever its proper name is) rebooted using power & volume down. So it flashed the new radio....but seemingly booted me back into stock, the gb Rom was definitelynot running. Checked root - lost it (had to flash back original radio).

So now I'm back on unrooted & everything is running fine. However, my phone won't accept new ota update.

I'm on 
Build 1.12.605.6
Software 1.12.605.6
Baseband 1.16.00.0223r

Am I good to just re-root? If so, what do I do about the radio?

Thanks for helpin a n00b


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

It sounds like you flashed the full nonrooted ruu instead of just the radio.
Do you remember the file size of the pg05img.zip?
The radios are ~ 25mb or so if I remember correctly.
If you did flash the full ruu you need to check the root method on the new update as I'm unsure.
I remember jcase saying don't flash the nonrooted ruu as they didn't have a method for root but they may have changed.


----------



## omar little (Aug 2, 2011)

I think the first one I flashed was the 399 mb one, which is the one I'm on now. Do you think that was my careless mistake than...had I flashed, say, the Mr2 do you think I would have been fine?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Correct. Had you flashed the radio only you would have kept root.


----------



## omar little (Aug 2, 2011)

Cool, so I'm "downgraded" right now, correct? Just making sure I can now re-root "after downgrade."


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

How do you know you lost root?
Check in terminal emulator
Type
su
if you don't get # or a denied message you lost root.
You're correct in that your downgraded to 605.6.
You need to re root and flash the OTA radio only which is still froyo based but gingerbread based roms work with it.
Once the new radio is flashed boot back in to android and rename or remove the radio pg05img.zip on your sdcard, boot back into recovery and flash a new gb based rom.
When you boot into android after the radio flash you will NOT get service until a new gb based rom is flashed.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

You could also check to see if s-off in hboot

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## omar little (Aug 2, 2011)

I used Root check app.

So..you made it sound as if I'll have to flash the gb Rom twice??...or just reboot it..


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

You will flash the radio in hboot and you will flash the gb rom in clockwork.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

You need to focus on rooting first your going to get confused with the ruu flashing in hboot while thinking about flashing the radio and rom.


----------

